# Download songs from www.dishant.com



## ddpatel78 (Jul 23, 2007)

Let me know the procedure to download music from dishant which is a very huge repository of bollywood songs ;-

Thanks in advance...........


----------



## Lucky_star (Jul 23, 2007)

You can't do that because dishant uses real media format, which doesn't use up cache. So you don't get the direct download link.
Alternatively, use some stereo mix recorders that can record directly from sound card.


----------



## ddpatel78 (Jul 24, 2007)

I think it's better to go with *www.bollyextreme.com to *download* your favourite songs.

*Dishant*.com is an audio-on-demand online streaming site. There is no feature to *download* songs to your computer from this site *easily*.


----------

